# 재수가 좋을 때 운에 불이 붙다란 표현을 사용하나요?



## bonbon2023

예를 들어 어떤 경기에서 한국팀이 몇 경기 연속으로 우승하고 하고 있거나 어떤 게임에서 계속이기면 '운이 좋다', '운이 따른다'라는 표현을 주로 사용하는 걸 알고 있는데 '운에 불이 붙다'라는 표현도 있나요? 예를 들어서 "야 내가 몇 번 해보니까 그 때부터 운에 불이 붙더라 내기만 하면 이겨. 아 참 네가 그 자리에 있었어야 했는데.." 이런 식으로 사용해도 어색하지 않은 가요?


----------



## jakartaman

특별한 표현이 있는 건 아닌 것 같은데 의미 전달은 제대로 됩니다. 전혀 어색하지 않습니다. 반대 의미인 "재수 옴 붙었다"는 표현이 있죠.


----------



## bonbon2023

감사합니다, jarkartaman님. 그렇다면 "오늘 재수 옴 붙었네"의 반대말로 "오늘 재수가 좋네"와 같이 "오늘 재수 불 붙었네"라는 표현을 써도 어색하지 않은 건가요?


----------



## jakartaman

"재수 옴 붙었네"는 idiom이니까 상황이 없이도 이해가 되지만 "재수 불 붙었네"는 context없이 쓴다면 고개를 갸우뚱하는 사람들이 많을 거라 생각합니다. 처음 질문하신 그런 상황하에 쓴다면 전혀 문제가 없겠죠.


----------



## Superhero1

'운이 트이다'라는 표현이 있긴한데, 질문하신 상황엔 잘 들어맞진 않네요. '야 그날 운이 정말 좋았어.(혹은, 그날 대박이었어) 내기만 하면 계속 이기더라니까...'


----------



## bonbon2023

아 감사합니다, Superhero님. 뭔가 안 되다가 이기면 '운이 트이기 시작하는 군'을 쓰면 되겠군요. 오늘 따라 운이 따르네/오늘 운이 좋네/ 또는 운이 트이기 시작하네.


----------



## Superhero1

bonbon2023 said:


> 오늘 따라 운이 따르네/오늘 운이 좋네/ 또는 운이 트이기 시작하네.




모두 자연스러운 문장입니다.


----------

